# North Vietnam trip pictures - no paphs



## Roth (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a link to a couple of pictures I took in my spare time in North Vietnam


```
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622800942124/
```

As you can see, the medicinal plant trade outperforms any kind of jungle orchid trade for the hobby...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2009)

Something's not right in the post. I guess one must copy and paste in a browser search box.?


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 15, 2009)

here you have it Eric:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622800942124/



Interesting Pics!


----------



## Candace (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting. I didn't know dendrobium canes or cymbidiums were useful as medicines in Vietnam. I wonder what they're supposed to prevent?


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice! I envy your travels to that part of our world.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting story. That is a lot of Dendrobium canes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanx.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting..  I have heard that dend nobile has medicinal (anti-cancer) properties.. But not sure about fimbriatum... Paphs supposedly have medicinal properties too, but I forgot what they're used for..


----------



## Pete (Nov 16, 2009)

cool pictures. thanks for sharing


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Paphs supposedly have medicinal properties too, but I forgot what they're used for..



 elimination of a certain pain in spinal column caused by improper seating positioning by removal of dollars from wallet in back pocket

... or numbness or dulled senses when viewing of credit card bills after huge purchases of said orchids!

.. but, brief periods of euphoria when certain special plants have been found either in person or online, and awaiting shipment or carrying them home from the nursery 

... and especially the ecstasy and temporary pain removal or alleviation of minor depression when a special plant is found to be in bud or about to flower!
:clap:  :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 16, 2009)

:clap::clap: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap: :clap:
It's definitely the last one for me - my MK is in *double* spike!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent, Charles! :clap:


----------

